# Candy (FHGRR)



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG that poor sweetheart! Good that she had a little bit of time with a loving family.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is so very sad and heartbreaking. 

A special thanks to FHGRR for taking Candy in and letting her know what love was like if even it only was for a short time.

Godspeed sweet Candy, there is a very special place for you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Prayers for Candy and her fosters. what a sad story. I agree that it nice she had someone to love and care for her in the end.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, no that poor dog! I will never understand how people can be so cruel!
I am glad that at least for a little while, she got to live being loved and cared for!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

What a sad life for Candy and to think she still had a sweet demeanor after a life like that. What is wrong with some people? At least her last days were filled with love. Bless the rescues and fosters who help and love abused and neglected dogs.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a heartwarming, and heartbreaking story. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Candy*

God Bless CANDY and her fosters!
You deserved so much more and I know your fosters loved you!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

The poor little Angel  I'm glad she at least had a very short time in a nice foster home to show her some love. Such a heartbreaking story, fly free sweet Candy!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Just so heartbreaking, Candy you are now among Angels (Golden)

Rest In Peace sweet one!

Thanks to all that helped her.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

RIP Candy, thankfully you were able to experience love


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

RIP sweet Candy . . . and thank you to everyone who helped this beautiful girl know and experience love before passing on.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank you for rescuing her and giving her the love and attention she never received. Along with the happy endings go the sad endings, though even the sad ones have some happiness....that Candy could know the soft voice and loving touch of someone that cares means everything. 

Rest in peace Candy girl.


----------

